# Can you catch rockfish at Point Lookout?



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

Hi. What kind of fish can I expect to catch at Point Lookout? Can I catch any rocks?

What kind of bait should I take?

Is there anything else I should be aware of?


Thanks


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

welcome. plo is full of blues some rock lots of spot maybe a trout or 2.Look 4 breaking fish throw 1oz-2oz spoon with a wirelead 4 rock & blues. BW 4 spot good luck.:fishing:


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

3/4 oz Rattle-Trap I like silver and blue worked along shore-line especially at dusk will get you something. Never at PLO but have even caught BIG keeper-flounder using it. Have also tagged a small puppy drum, sea trout, blues and rock w/ same lure.

Or after the blues leave dunk a half a soft-crab on a fish finder-rig. Don't waste "filet mignon" bait on fish that are more than happy with eating hot dogs.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Heck yea you can catch rock fish at PLO
i caught a 28 inch rock a week ago, still not easy though more blues than anything else prob + puny croakers


----------

